# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Sa reale eshte "dashuria" permes kompjuterit?

## YaSmiN

A eshte "dashuri e vertete" dashuria ne Internet?

Te njoftohesh permes Internetit, kjo nuk eshte aspak e veshtire. Mjafton te kyqeni ne forume, grupe te ndryshme te diskusioneve, dhoma te diskuioneve, dhe per nje kohe te shkurter do te keni me dhjetera letra elektronike. Aq me teper nese keni faqe personale, vet do t'ju lajmerohen njerezit ane e mbane botes. Dhe keshu gjithcka fillon me nje bisede te thjeshte rreth nje teme me nje person ende te panjohur per ju, dhe natyrisht nese ajo bisede behet interesante,  me te perseritet komunikimi vazhdimisht. E numri i partnereve potencial per biseda te ketilla eshte i pafunde. 

Shume njerez mendojne se dashuria permes Internetit eshte kurth dhe per nje gje te tille nuk duhet diskutuar. Pa marre parasysh se kush ndodhet ne anen tjeter te rrjetit, pa marre parasysh permbajtjen e letrave, porosive, vertet, krejt cka dijme per personin tjeter jane shkrimet e tija elektronike? Shumekush mendon se te dashurohesh permes internetit pa e njohur fizikisht nje person, eshte njejte sikur te dashurohesh pa sy e vesh, ngase gjithcka paraqet rezultatin e imagjinates dhe frazave te thurura me mjeshtri. Por a eshte vertet pikerish keshtu? 
Nje nga karakteristikat themelore te komunikimit permes internetit eshte anonimiteti. Kjo mundeson lirine e te shprehurit, te qendrimeve, ideve dhe kjo paraqet bazen e njohjes se njerezve. Njohja rrjedhe me shpejte, nga brenda - jashte, duke zbuluar personalitetin, karakterin, ndjeshmerine, animin, motivimin dhe shkurt e trup, gjithcka qe personin ne anen tjeter te rrjetit e bene te vecante.

----------


## YaSmiN

Kryesore ne komunikimet mes njerezve permes kompjuterit jane fjalet. E fjalet i jane dhene njeriut qe me mire t'i fsheh mendimet e veta, thote nje proverb. Megjithate gjithcka duhet te merret me rrezerve. Perderisa disave ky lloj komunikimi u ofron mundesi te lirise se te shprehurit te mendimeve, sinqeritetit, guximit, te tjereve u ofrone mundesi per te servuar genjeshtra, per te mashtruar dhe trilluar. Te gjithe qe deshirojne kane casje ne te. Prandaj mashtrimet nuk jane mangesi e mediumit te ketille, po ato jane mangesi qe tregojne mangesite individuale te njeriut. Ne realitetin e ri, realitetin virtuel cdo dite lidhen gjithnje e me teper njerez. Komunikimi i drejteperdrejte permes shfrytezuesve te internetit ne cilen do shtet a qytet, i menjanon largesite gjeografike, dhe ofron liri te plote te te shprehurit. Kembimi i mendimeve, ideve, qendrimeve ben qe njerezit te afrohen, te lirohen nga pakenaqesite, paragjykimet dhe paaftesite qe shfaqen ne komunikimet "sy me sy". Ky lloj i mediumit per komunikim te shpejte dhe kryerje te shpejte te puneve, po behet medium per te dashuruarit. Dashuria permes Internetit eshte dukuri e re te cilen ende nuk e kane studiuar mire psikologet dhe sociologet. 
Sa eshte reale dashuria virtuele? 

Per t'u pergjigjur se sa eshte reale dashuria permes internetit, le ta definojme se pari se cka nenkupton fjala dashuri e vertete? E kete per fat te keq nuk mund ta pershkruajm apo jo. Ate vetem mund ta ndjejme. Ajo eshte gjendje per te cilen dijme pa pyetur asgje. Edhepse nuk mund ta pershkruajm, jemi te bindur se dijme ta njohim dashurine e vertete. Kjo e tera mund te ndodh ngase asgje nuk varet nga ne. Ajo vje kur nuk e presim, dhe shkon kur te deshiroj vet, papritmas. Dashurine me kot mundohemi ta etiketojme dhe ta klasifikojme. Cdo dashuri eshte unike. Pamundesia e definimit te nje ndjenje te tille e mbeshtjelle ate me me nje vello te misteriozitetit. Pikerisht edhe interneti eshte vend misterioz dhe mjaft magjik. Madje edhe ne jeten e perditshme dhe takimet fizike, te gjitha dashurite nuk jane te verteta. Disa tregohen si dashuri te medha dhe jetojne perhere, te tjerat vdesin qe ne vjeshten e pare.
E cka eshte ajo qe na terhjeke te personi tjeter? Cka e bene te vecante personin qe e duam prej njerezve tjere? Pse eshte ne qender te vemendjes sone personi yne  zgjedhur? Pse na motivon dhe pse ia falim zemren? Prej cka perbehet dashuria e vertete? Si te dalohet ajo?
Me duhet te pranoj se nuk e di! Ai apo ajo qe mundohet ta pershkruaj dashurine, thjesht genjen.
Megjithate mund te vendosim nje paralele deri diku mes dashurise se vertete dhe asaj virutele. Ajo qe na terhjek ne dashurine e jetes reale eshte se njoftohemi me personin ne shkolle, pune, fakultet, qytet, autobus etj. Vemendjen na e fiton pamja, zeri, ecja, buzeqeshja, floket, qendrimi. Edhepse nuk dijme shume e ndjejme terhekjen fizike. Imagjinata e jone, nen ndikimin e deshirave dhe kerkesave tona ben seleksionim ne baze te kritereve te pamjes se jashtme dhe krejt vetive tjera te permendura me larte. Per kete ne shumicen e rasteve gjurmojme edhe me tej per t'u bindur se personi qe na terhjek eshte i/e qelluar cfare e kemi enderuar perhere.
Ne dashuri virtuele me dike njoftohemi duke shkruar dhe pranuar porosi. Vemendjen na e terhjek stili i te shprehurit, reflektimi i personalitetit te dikujt. Kureshtja jone shpejt kenaqet ngase me shpejte mesojme per te, ne baze te ideve, mendimeve te thena. Ketu njihemi me personalitetin e brendshem dhe zakonisht kembejme porosi me shpirta te ngjashem si ne. Dhe e gjith kjo ne baze te cilave kriteriume na bene te dashurohemi ne te? Pikerisht sikurse edhe ne dashurine e vertete, ne baze te nje gjeje te padefinuar, per te cilen din vetem zemra. Imagjinata eshte ajo qe i mbushe zbrazetirat mes reshtave. Rreziku qe te jemi te mashtruar eshte po aq sa edhe ne jeten reale te vertete.
Edhe ne njeren edhe ne tjetren realitet, cifti njoftohet dhe afrohet permes bisedes. Ne te dyja rastet, te dy partnered perpiqen ta tregojne anene  vetesa me pozitive. Mua nuk me duket se gjithnje mund ta lexojme te verteten nga syte e dikujt. Shpesh na ndodh qe te jemi te bindur se e kemi gjetur personin e vertete dhe pas nje kohe te vertetojme se kemi krijuar lidhje me nje njeri te huaj? Prandaj kjo eshte edhe nje deshmi qe mundesia e mashtrimit eshte po aq sa edhe ne jeten reale. 
Ne anen tjeter, genjeshtrat e servuara permes komunikimit ne Internet me lehte mund t'i zbulojme nese koncentrohemi ne fjalet e thena. Per te na genjyer dikush, para se te na beje te dashurohemi, duhet te kete motiv te madh dhe te jete genjeshtar djellezisht i mire. Ndersa ne jeten e perditshme, perkundrazi, genjeshtrat shiten me lehte, ngase aty vendimtare jane buzeqeshjet, prekjet, shikimet pa fjale, madje edhe lotet etj 
Kam degjuar se kur per te paren here eshte krijuar bicikleta, mes nesh populli e ka quajtur ate "Qerrja e djallit", oren e ka quajtur"syri i djallit". Treni i pare ne Pariz, edhe pse ka ecur me shpejtesi vetem 20 km/ore, ka shkaktuar pakenaqesi mes francezeve madje edhe protesta e demostrata. E kane gjykuar si dicka shume te rrezikshme per njerezimin, destruktive qe ec aq shpejte dhe eshte produkt i djallit!!! Sot e dijme se sa te shpejte jane trenat, por askush nuk proteston!

Dashuria Virtuele pajtohemi ne apo jo, eshte dukuri e kohes se re. Shume cifte fillojne me shkrimin e e-mailave, perderisa lista e atyre qe hyjne ne martese per shkak te kesaj dashurie virtule, dita dites rritet. Te tjeret kete e marrin si argetim, largim nga monotonia. Dikush me kete mjekon vetmine, ndjenjen e turpit (ne jete private eshte lepur, ne internet luan, dashnor i famshem), mangesite fizike, pakenaqesite, anomalite dhe semundjet tjera shpirterore... Pra gjithcka zhvillohet si ne jeten private. Interneti eshte vetem medium qe na bashkon. Gjerat tjera varen nga vet ne, sa te sinqert jemi, cfare zemre kemi. Natyrish, kete shkrim po e perfundoj me thenjen: "Nese dikush me mashtron nje here, me vje keq per te, nese me ka mashtruar edhe heren e dyte, atehere fajin duhet kerkuar brenda vetes".

----------


## Hyllien

Interneti eshte nje toke shume pjellore per dashurine, njeriu e perfytyron dike me te cilin komunikon mes internetit si te persosur, ose te pakten ashtu si ia ka enda, i vesh cilesite me te mira, cilesite qe i pelqejen me shume...dhe keshtu mbijne dashurite si kerpudhat pas shiut por sapo fillon te mesoje te verteta rreth karaketerit te partnerit, ose te njihet me personin ne jeten e vertete ajo dashuri fillon e shuhet si yjet kur lind dielli, dhe ia le vendin nje zhgenjimi te madh, mbase dhe dhimbjeje (varet se sa je zhytur ne kete dashuri). Patjeter qe ky eshte mendimi im i pergjithshem, perjashtime mund te kete, kur gjindet njeriu i persosur, por ne pergjithesi per arsye te mossinqeritetit ose mungeses se kontaktit dhe njohjes reale, dashuria ne internet eshte thjesht nje iluzion.

*E verteta eshte e hidhur.* SG

----------


## Dito

> dashuria ne internet eshte thjesht nje iluzion.
> 
> *E verteta eshte e hidhur.* SG


Totalisht Kunder kesaj qe kam cituar nga ju. Vertet ne shume raste eshte nje zhgenjim total, por nuk eshte e thene te ndodhe gjithmone ashtu. Njerzit shkembejne mendime shohin foto dhe besoj kjo i jep nje ide paraprake per veprimet e tyre. Gjithsesi dashuria nuk arrihet me 1 jave chat apo MSN pasi keshtu do ishte thjesht terheqje seksuale dhe asgje me tej. Njoh njerez qe jane martuar nga chati dhe MSN-ja.

Dito.

Ps. Radikalizmi ka vdekur.

----------


## [xeni]

Mos e ndyni fjalen *dashuri*! 

odeono, megjithese je moderator i ketij nenforumi dhe kam shume rrespekt, nuk jam dakort me ty... :buzeqeshje: 


SuiGeneris e ka thene mire...

P.S. ça eshte *radikalizmi*?

----------


## Dito

> Mos e ndyni fjalen *dashuri*! 
> 
> odeono, megjithese je moderator i ketij nenforumi dhe kam shume rrespekt, nuk jam dakort me ty...
> 
> 
> SuiGeneris e ka thene mire...
> 
> P.S. ça eshte *radikalizmi*?


Te pershendes:
Respektoj mendimin ne kendeveshtrimin tuaj por qe gjithsesi nuk ndikon ne mendimin tim personal.

Radikalizem= Ide fikse te perpiluara nga njerez pa horizont.


Dito.

----------


## Julius

te dashurohesh pa u njohur dhe VETEM nepermjet internetit eshte e pamundur! Interneti te jep mundesi te njihesh me njerez te ndryshem por kjo nuk do te thote se ke rene ne dashuri me ate apo kete pa e pare. Komunikimi ne internet eshte i tipit nje dimensional, lexon mendimet e te tjereve dhe shpreh opinionin tend. Nuk dashuron njeriun, pra ate qe eshte ne te vertete ai por nje pjese te tij. Nga ana tjeter nuk mund te dashurohesh kot, dashuria e vertete nje here ndodh ne jete! Interneti eshte nje rast per tu njohur me njerzit dhe jo arsye per te rene ne dashuri!

----------


## [xeni]

> Te pershendes:
> Respektoj mendimin ne kendeveshtrimin tuaj por qe gjithsesi nuk ndikon ne mendimin tim personal.
> 
> Radikalizem= Ide fikse te perpiluara nga njerez pa horizont.
> 
> 
> Dito.


odeono, me vjen keq qe perdor fjalen radikalizem ne kuptimin qe nuk e ka (me vjen keq edhe qe e perdor per ofendim)... Ne fakt duhet te revoltohet vete fjala per kete ofendim qe i ben, por meqe ajo s'ka mundesi po i dal zot une. Radikalizmi, plako, nuk ka te beje aspak me horizontin, ka te beje me deshiren per reformim, deshiren per t'iu kthy radikales, rrenjes... 

Pa ofendime, te lutem... te gjithe jemi radikal, sepse jemi njerez... :shkelje syri: 

Nejse... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## I-amëshuar

> dashuria e vertete nje here ndodh ne jete! Interneti eshte nje rast per tu njohur me njerzit dhe jo arsye per te rene ne dashuri!


Jam dakort me mendimin tënd dhe do të shtoja që inrterneti është një mundësi për të vrarë vetmin në këtë pikë.

Unë s´besoj në dashuri nëpërnjet njohjes në internet por mendoj se njëfarë ndjenje lind për personin që konfidohesh por kjo squhet dashuri dhe kush e quan të tillë nuk e di se c´farë do të thotë të biesh në dashuri.

Për kurbetcar shqipëtar është një mjet(interneti) që mund të shfytëzohet në njohjen mes shqipëtarëve e cila është më se e domosdoshme pasi disa ndodhen në vende ku të kesh kontakte me shqipëtar është gati e pamundur.

Pra nje vajzë apo djalë që duan të martohen me patrotët e tyre interneti mund të jap një opsion duke ndihmuar në krijimin e këtij kontakti por që s´duhet të keqkuptohet ky opsion pasi është e pasigurt.
Por që kush beson mund ti realizohet dëshira në vlerat që cdo njëri demostron në kontaket me të tjerët.

----------


## Dito

> odeono, me vjen keq qe perdor fjalen radikalizem ne kuptimin qe nuk e ka (me vjen keq edhe qe e perdor per ofendim)... Ne fakt duhet te revoltohet vete fjala per kete ofendim qe i ben, por meqe ajo s'ka mundesi po i dal zot une. Radikalizmi, plako, nuk ka te beje aspak me horizontin, ka te beje me deshiren per reformim, deshiren per t'iu kthy radikales, rrenjes... 
> 
> Pa ofendime, te lutem... te gjithe jemi radikal, sepse jemi njerez...
> 
> Nejse...


Nese mundohesh te me kuptosh atehere do vesh re qe as ju kam ofenduar, perkundrazi ruaj per ju respektin me te plote si nje anetar me mjaft horizont. Problemi qendron qe fjalet shpesh ngaterrohen nga bashkebiseduesit ose perthithen ne sensin negativ te tyre. Gjithsesi ju kerkoj ndjese nese pjese te ndonje fraze nga mua ju ka lenduar. Ne shkrimin tuaj shpreha respektin tim dhe njekohesisht mendimin tim te kundert, besoj kjo mjafton dhe asgje me tej.

Dito.

----------


## Hyllien

Siç e shihni dhe vete ky eshte interneti, as Odeoni as Xeni nuk kane pasur si qellim te ofendojne njeri-tjetrin, por ketu mungon kontakti, nuk ia sheh dot tjetrit shprehjet e fytyres , dhe thjesht e keqkupton.
Kjo mund te ndodhe dhe ne dashuriçkat e internetit, njeri shkruan diçka kot ti e mer si kompliment apo fyerje, ai genjen ti ske si ta kuptosh, (a nuk eshte engjell perballe kompjuterit ne anen tjeter), ai thote kam sy blu, floke te verdha, çfaredoqofte, edeh nese ai thote te verteten, ne mendjen tende vine floket dhe syte me te bukur, me te deshirueshmit per ty...dhe historia vazhdon, deri sa zgjohesh.

Me respekt per Xenin, Odeonin dhe gjithe pjesemarresit e tjere.

----------


## sLimShady

. Gjithsesi dashuria nuk arrihet me 1 jave chat apo MSN pasi keshtu do ishte thjesht terheqje seksuale dhe asgje me tej. Njoh njerez qe jane martuar nga chati dhe MSN-ja.

Shume e  vertet odeono se dhe une di shum raste qe jan  martuar nga msn-ja por edhedi shum qe kan deshtuar nuk do te thot qe nuk mund te dashurohesh permes internetit  :shkelje syri:

----------


## YaSmiN

Une nuk para i besoj as chatit as msn.Por kam degjuar qe jane martuar nga interneti jam me mendimin e dajes.Daje ti ma di tipin mua qe nuk para u besoj njeresve nga afer jo nga chati as nuk mund ta mendoj kete une thjesht e hapa kete tem sepse me ka bere pershtypje qe jane dashuruar ne internet.Por si mund te dashurosh nje njeri qe nuk e ke pare kurre nuk e ke ndjer kurre afer teje nuk e ke prekur kurre.Nuk mund ta mendoja veten time te dashuroja nje njeri nga interneti.Por RESPEKTOJ CDO MENDIM KETU. :buzeqeshje: Une si njeri nuk do dashuroja kurre ne internet por i thone nje fjale e urrte greke  :ngerdheshje: ,KURRE MOS THUAJ KURRE SE CDO GJE NDODH NE KETE JET.Si dihet cdo gje mund te ndodh ne kete jet.

----------


## OnLiNe

Dashnia ne int osht tamom si ajo puna e Grus qe te co deri ke burimi e ste le me pi uj 
Nqs e mbani veten per te ditur shpjegoheni!?

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

Dashuria virtuale sic e thanen me siper , eshte thjesht nje iluzion , nje pasion casti qe mbaron nga mungese te kontaktit fizik sapo ne horizontin virtual shfaqet nje njeri tjeter me vlera virtuale me interesante !
Nuk e kuptoj se si mund te duash nje person online ? Virtualiteti nuk eshte pasqyre e plote e njeriut , ajo eshte si puna e hijes se njeriut qe nganjihere ka permasat reale te njeriut dhe shumicen e rasteve ka vlera te ndryshme nga ajo realja !
Dashuria virtuale ne shumicen e rasteve idealizohet nga adoleshentet ( dhe ato qe jane rritur por me mend kane mbetur akoma adoleshente  :ngerdheshje:  ) pasi nuk e kane njohur ndonjehere dashurine e vertete , pasi kane ndertuar gjithcka online ( shoqerine , dashurine , jeten e tyre , personalitetin e tyre ..etj etj) , pra kane ngritur brenda tyre kultin e virtualitetit !
Virtualiteti te krijon mundesine e njohjes me dike , njohje e cila mund te mbartet ne realitet qe me pas te kthehet ne dashuri ose asgje !

----------


## Nice_Boy

Pershndetje..

Dashuria ne internet eshte e mire , por ka vuajte shum pasi psh. Un jam ne KOSOV , e ndoj vajz eshte ne USA , dhe tash deri te vjen koha me u taku dhe me u be bashk shkon si shum per at eshte e keqe , por un per vete i besoj dashuris ne internet , sepse sikur real life sikur ne internet ajo vajz eshte as pak nuk ndrishon..

dhiz iz maj mendim.

Gjith te mirat.

----------


## *DJ-ALDO*

Dashuria virtuale sic e thanen me siper , eshte thjesht nje iluzion , nje pasion casti qe mbaron nga mungese te kontaktit fizik sapo ne horizontin virtual shfaqet nje njeri tjeter me vlera virtuale me interesante !

Jam dakort me këtë fakt.....

----------


## InF-Sm[0]keR

vajze_mire A eshte "dashuri e vertete" dashuria ne Internet?


Jo

----------


## Sherri

pergjigja ime:
-SI DIHET VARET NGA RRETHANAT

shume nga njerzit qe hyjne ne chat me shume per tu tallur dhe per gallate hyjne,nji shumice e vogel mund te them qe hyn per te gjetur partner/e.
mesa kam degjuar shume vet qe ndodheshin ne usa jane njohur ne chat jane takuar dhe tani jetojne sebashku.por ka dhe shume te tjere sic tha dhe gjilansi_csi qe jetojne me mijra km dhe e kane disi me te veshtire te takohen.
per ata qe jane ne nji shtet ose afer them se mundesia qe te linde nji dashuri qe kalon virtualen eshte e mundur.
njerzit kur dashurohen e shofin njeri-tjetrin preken puthen etj etj dmth dhe prekja,puthja eshte gje me rendesi.
si mund ta puthesh nji njeri nga ekrani pc ose thjesht nji japesh nji perkedhelje??
pra rendesi ka qe te takohen te njihen se tjeter eshte njeriu para pc tjeter eshte kur shef njeriun perballe kur shifen sy me sy.
gjithashtu dashuria ne internet ka dhe rreziqet e saj pasi femrat dashurohen kollaj dhe ka meshkuj qe perfitojne  nga kjo gje.
mbaj mend ditet e para qe hyja ne chat po me ket nick ishin ca cuna ne tr apo elbasan se mbaj mend mire qe kerkonin goca ne usa apo vend itali/france/angli me dokumenta,.gjenin lloj-lloj menyrash mashtrimi.ka shume femra qe kane rene pre e ketyre individeve.se dola icik jashte teme sorry.

por te them te drejten ne pergjithesi mendoj se mund te kete "dashuri" ne internet,por dashuri e paster mund te quhet vetem dhe vetem kur njerzit takohen dhe njofin dhe ne real njeri tjetrin se nuk do jene njerez te lidhur ne internet per gjithe jeten pa njoft njeri tjetrin ne real.
interneti vetem nji mjet njohje mund te jete.

----------


## zebrone

*Meqe jemi te tema e dashurise edhe pothuajse te gjithe ketu komunikojme nepermjet internetit,dua te di nese a mund te ekzistojne dashuria ne internet?
Jepni mendimet tuaja per kete teme.*

----------

